# Wanting to spend two+ years living simply (long)



## JDG (Mar 12, 2008)

First I would like to apologize if my questions are in the wrong place or seem ignorant to some you more experienced people. 

I'm 28 and been living the life of a corporate tool for way too long for my liking. I divorced about a year ago and I feel it is time for me to do the things I've always wanted. I don't want to turn 40 in a cubicle wondering what happened to my life. 

My goal is to spend two+ years in Mexico/Caribbean on the beach somewhere bar tending or doing something similar. Basically I want a very simple life away from Computers/Blackberry's/Traffic Congestion and all that mess. I don't mind living in a tiny place with very little amenities other than a roof/shower/decent water and very close proximity to some of the most beautiful beaches in the world.

Does anybody have any advice or can you point me to some resources that help me attain this goal. My current time line is about six months before I hope to begin the journey.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your plans sound like paradise until you start to think about visas and where you can and can't live and work.

Good luck and I am sure there is plenty of advice coming your way.

Michelle


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, for Mexico how's your Spanish. While you may get an English only job during the tourist season, that's only about 4 months of the year. Maybe supplement by teaching English.

Then there's the 6 month tourist visa if you don't get a working visa.

Maybe reading too many Jimmy Buffet novels ?? I suggest having/bringing enough money for 6 months and see what happens


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi JDG,

Maybe you are not doing what you really like. Spend time and money here in Mexico could be a cheaper way to have a new experience. In Cancun there are many options you can consider, don't know if you have any bar tending skills but if so i think you won't have problems. It is a fact you have to go to a tourist point, your english is a very good bonus, but you need to speak a little bit spanish. Don't know where you live now, but only i can tell you that if you don't have enough money to come here it will be hard, not impossible but hard to live. Good luck¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You don't speak of your resources to support your travels and living in another country. In Mexico, you are welcome on a tourist permit but not to work. To stay longer than six months, you would need to prove foreign income in the amount of about $1300 USD per month in order to reside in the country. Getting a permit to work can be very difficult, even impossible, and the permit is specific to one job in one location. You have a lot of homework to do.


----------



## JDG (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I was hoping to be able to find some sort of crappy job to support myself but it looks that may be impossible due to the work visa problem. I'm in the IT field and Costa Rica seems to have the most jobs in that area so I may try there. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*IT possibilities*

Guadalajara is known as the 'Silicon Valley of Mexico' and is a wonderful city within half a day's drive of the Pacific Ocean beaches at Manzanillo or Barra de Navidad. You might search for IT industries in Guadalajara and see if they are in need of your talents. If they are, and if they can't find them locally, they can help you get the working permission you would need. It might still be the corporate environment, but life in Mexico is so much more pleasant. Good luck.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

*"Newbie" coming on board!*

Hello everyone, glad to join you. Although I am new on here, I am familiar with the usual protocols, as I am a member of the "British" ex-pats website too.
That said, it is my intention to visit the Lake Chappalla region in Jan/Feb of next year for a recce. I am hoping to establish a small semi-retirement type of operation, in the construction/renovations field, catering initially to North American ex-pats. I am aware that to set up even a small business, one must prove funds of something like 40,000 times the average daily wage there. Am I correct?, and does anyone know what this average wage might be?. I would welcome any comments or advice from some of you established folks, as I want to do everything "right" the first time around. Looking forward to your barrage of responses!! Meanwhile, I am off to start my basic Spanish course.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Working in Mexico*

There are many, many construction firms and independent contractors in the Lake Chapala area. Competing with them might be difficult for any number of reasons, including the very powerful 'sindicatos.' I would not plan on being able to get the necessary permissions to start a business easily or in a short period of time. Perhaps you should be sure that you can qualify for an FM3 visa and spend a year or two becoming familiar with the area and local customs before risking an investment. In general terms, working permissions are not granted if the same can be filled by a Mexican citizen. Many have attempted your idea only to find that their Mexican partner and/or attorneys ended up with the assets and the expat had to make a hasty exit. On the other hand, some who came many years ago have been successful. Conditions change with time. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> There are many, many construction firms and independent contractors in the Lake Chapala area. Competing with them might be difficult for any number of reasons, including the very powerful 'sindicatos.' I would not plan on being able to get the necessary permissions to start a business easily or in a short period of time. Perhaps you should be sure that you can qualify for an FM3 visa and spend a year or two becoming familiar with the area and local customs before risking an investment. In general terms, working permissions are not granted if the same can be filled by a Mexican citizen. Many have attempted your idea only to find that their Mexican partner and/or attorneys ended up with the assets and the expat had to make a hasty exit. On the other hand, some who came many years ago have been successful. Conditions change with time. Proceed with caution.


Thanks Ringo, sage advice and I will move forward with the caution you suggest. Anyhow, I have many strings to my bow, and if construction looks too iffy, I will take a look at doing something else.
Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember, too, that crappy jobs in developing countries pay crappy local wages.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

synthia said:


> Remember, too, that crappy jobs in developing countries pay crappy local wages.


No intentions of doing anything crappy, anywhere.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

JDG said:


> I was hoping to be able to find some sort of crappy job to support myself.


Then why this post?


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

synthia said:


> Then why this post?


Hi Synthia, I think there may be some confusion here. It seems that your quote should be directed at JDG, as I have'nt even used the word "crappy" in any of my posts.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

awright stubblejumper[hope ya got a sense o' humour 'cause that's a prequisite if ya wanna live in mexico]].i live in chapala and here's the scam:ferget construction,restaurant ,real estate sales-ain't gonna happen fer ya.
i know some 20 and 40 somthin's, that makes their living on the puter.
why dontcha tell us what other things ya think ya got in yer bow that might be useful here and we'll give ya the reality of it.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

pedro said:


> awright stubblejumper[hope ya got a sense o' humour 'cause that's a prequisite if ya wanna live in mexico]].i live in chapala and here's the scam:ferget construction,restaurant ,real estate sales-ain't gonna happen fer ya.
> i know some 20 and 40 somthin's, that makes their living on the puter.
> why dontcha tell us what other things ya think ya got in yer bow that might be useful here and we'll give ya the reality of it.


Howdy Pedro!, most of my recent 'sperience comes from housin'. How 'bout ale house, crack house, whore house?. Bin a jar head an' a cop. Worked the "cash-in-transit" biz (armored). In my mid fifties an' still lottsa gas in the ol' tank, so no intenshuns of sittin' 'round on ma keeshter. You see any gaps in that good ol' 'conomy ya'all got set up for me down there? Tourist industry need any improovin'? Show me what ya got!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Working in Mexico*

You can't just come to Mexico and go to work. It is not permitted. You have a lot of homework to do and should start at the Mexican Consulate nearest your home.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

I have no intentions of just turning up in Mexico, and assuming that I can just start work somewhere. I am probably more informed than the average person. I have spent several days researching and talking to people, and I am aware of the steps that I must go through. Just lining up my ducks, so to speak. Will be visiting later in the year for a month to see for myself, if it's for me. Meanwhile, I just thought I would chat with you guys on-line and learn some more of the low-down on the area. Any advice is always welcome. The main point being that I need to find a way of supporting myself from a self-employed stand-point, and ensuring that I fit into the local society.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most of those on this forum are retired expats from the US or Canada and aren't working at anything more than longevity. As such, we can offer advice, based on our experience, about living here but not much about working here. It appears that you already know that you will find many barriers to working in Mexico, including being self employed. Permits are not easy to obtain and may be impossible unless you have extremely unique talents. If you compete with 'locals,' you may find harsher responses. A very successful Belgian opened a unique business here and made a hasty retreat to Belgium to insure his continued longevity in spite of the popularity of his business and the fact that he had Mexican employees and was fluent in Spanish and several other languages. He even had all the appropriate licenses and permits. Strange things can happen. Unless you are Mexican, it will be very difficult or impossible to "fit into the local society" although you may be accepted as a resident 'extranjero'. Once you have your ducks in a row, I'm sure you will have more specific questions; then, we may be of more help.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Most of those on this forum are retired expats from the US or Canada and aren't working at anything more than longevity. As such, we can offer advice, based on our experience, about living here but not much about working here. It appears that you already know that you will find many barriers to working in Mexico, including being self employed. Permits are not easy to obtain and may be impossible unless you have extremely unique talents. If you compete with 'locals,' you may find harsher responses. A very successful Belgian opened a unique business here and made a hasty retreat to Belgium to insure his continued longevity in spite of the popularity of his business and the fact that he had Mexican employees and was fluent in Spanish and several other languages. He even had all the appropriate licenses and permits. Strange things can happen. Unless you are Mexican, it will be very difficult or impossible to "fit into the local society" although you may be accepted as a resident 'extranjero'. Once you have your ducks in a row, I'm sure you will have more specific questions; then, we may be of more help.


Thanks for the "heads-up". It appears that retirees fit the bill, but not so much someone with a bit of working life left in him. Perhaps I will rethink my strategy. Just cant see me sitting on my butt doing nothing all day, I need to keep busy at something productive. Looks like the Philippines is more "up my alley" !


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

hey stubblejumper,unless ya need the money they is plenty ta do down here as a volunteer. i'm an ex politician and was appointed by the gummint down here ta twin with 3 alberta areas which i did. a company from them regions as we speak is hiring 200 workers to go to alberta on 2 year federal work visas. i'm waaay to busy movin' an shakin' ta sit on my ass. that ain't all i do ta keep busy either. 
iffen ya stiil need ta make $'s,by all means go to the philippines. retirees don't always contemplate their navels.
unlike mick jager-i got satisfaction-SNORK!
oh! and after 51 years o' playing hockey ,i had ta switch sports and play v-ball which i do 3 times a week-bummer-not!
me dance card is full.


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

pedro said:


> hey stubblejumper,unless ya need the money they is plenty ta do down here as a volunteer. i'm an ex politician and was appointed by the gummint down here ta twin with 3 alberta areas which i did. a company from them regions as we speak is hiring 200 workers to go to alberta on 2 year federal work visas. i'm waaay to busy movin' an shakin' ta sit on my ass. that ain't all i do ta keep busy either.
> iffen ya stiil need ta make $'s,by all means go to the philippines. retirees don't always contemplate their navels.
> unlike mick jager-i got satisfaction-SNORK!
> oh! and after 51 years o' playing hockey ,i had ta switch sports and play v-ball which i do 3 times a week-bummer-not!
> me dance card is full.


Politician huh! interesting, American or Canadian? either way, youdda had my vote, just for your sense of humour.
Thanks for the info an' all!


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

jeeze stubblejumper ,no ****** woulda called ya that-i is a canucklehead from alberta


----------



## Roanin (Apr 14, 2008)

pedro said:


> jeeze stubblejumper ,no ****** woulda called ya that-i is a canucklehead from alberta


My most sincere apologies, I trust you are not too insulted! Actually, I spent four fabulous years in Calgary. Loved every minute of it, and would go back tomorrow under the right circumstances. Might one inquire, as to what area of politics you were involved? I am interested because I have always had a deep personal involvement in the field, both at Provincial and federal levels.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

as an elected-municipal.member of reform before the merger and provincial pc's. my politics are somewhere right of attila the hun. less gummint is good gummint. merkin republicans ain't conservatives. not like the first ever true conservative in a democracy-sir edmund burke who also belonged to the hellfire club in london.
john a. macdonald was a gas-there were a liberal in the house who kept bugging him and one day he said to him " sir, there is only room for one drunk in this house".-SNORK!
whoops! i done degressed-this forum is about mexico-the land of personal responsibility.


----------



## mxpxguy220 (Aug 27, 2008)

JDG,

Don't be so quickly discouraged. I was more or less in your boat about a year ago and now here I am settled in Mexico with an apartment and a job. It is very doable. I don't have any suggestions on locations as I am in a large, polluted city -Monterrey, but I love it nonetheless. The tourist visa is fairly easy to get. I'd suggest travelling at a slow pace until you find a place you like. It is very affordable here if you are good at living within your means. When you find a place you like, you should be able to find a job teaching English in any decent size city fairly easily as a native-speaker, especially if you have a degree.
Definitely let me know if I can be of more help. I think it's a great idea to get away and this is a great place to do it.


----------

